# Your goals for winter 08-09



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Last year I wanted to land a 7, and FS a kink rail.

I did end up getting 7's last year, woohoo. I even ended up landing a single 9, but haven't been able to repeat that. I never FS'd a kink rail, but this year I've got to push myself to try that.

So this year I'm hoping to get those 9s down, and make all my other spins look nice. I'll also push myself to get that FS on a kink rail. I also want to become more confident on wall rides. They kick my ass for some reason. Lastly, I want to try flips, but we'll see if I gain the confidence for those.

Freeriding wise I'd like to become better at moguls. We'll see how that goes.

Kylekilljoy and I are also hoping to make a video, so hopefully we'll be able to do that.

Most importantly, I want to have a kickass time riding with some badass people and be safe while doing it.




So, what are your goals for this year?


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

For park get my b/s and cab 7's fully dialled, and get some 9's aswell. F/s 7's and switch b/s 5's would be nice. To sort my life out on rails and actually ride them more!

Freeride, well I wanna sort my counter-rotation out on the super steeps, need to focus on that a bit.

Oh and I second the shred with awesome people part, luckily enough there always seems to be super cool people around ski resorts!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Maybe I'll start doing spins again.

Mostly hiking some new backcountry lines with a lot of pillowcase lines and cliff drops.

I would like to get out on Red Mountain Pass this year if the snow is good and another trip down to the Crested Butte bc would be awesome.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

- Get my switch riding almost on par with my regular riding
- Dial smooth 3's and land a front flip off a natural feature/windlip/cliff
- Drop bigger cliffs on steeper lines
- Buy a helmet next year and have a ton of fun


----------



## KIKNIT (May 19, 2008)

- FS and BS 7's
- Backflips
- FS 9's
- Cab 5's off opposite edges...super steezy.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

On the mountain
-clean up my carves so they are smoother
-get more comfortable riding switch and be able to bomb hills switch

In Park (just starting)
-learn to go off bigger jumps
-dial in basic grabs
-possibly try basic spins
-get back on boxes after splitting my shin open on one last year requiring 8 stitches


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

To be honest i have NEVER ventured into the park, always found natural jumps more appealing, i might give that a go next year.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

ive decided too not be a pussy in the park this year
im going to try anything i feel is possible, and im trying to double or triple my skill level in the park (i started boarding 2 years ago after skiing for 9 then coming to my senses). i made a dry slope in my backyard and have been practicing my box stuff and i relearned my 360 butter... hopefully i can get up a few 5's in this year, and make my 3's as clean as can be.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Not break my hand when attempting Mctwists in the pipe. Evidently I can get the rotation and the flip around but the whole sitting on my hand and breaking it thing has to end.

-More spins in the pipe
-720 butter on the wall ride at Keystone
-Truck Driver 3's
-540's
-Mount one snowboard to Regular stance and ride it one day a week all season
- More pillow and cliff lines in the BC
- Hookers and blow


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> - Hookers and blow



QFT

Amen brudduh, amen.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

This'll be my first season on my own board, so I want to clean my freeride up, and get my ollie up to speed. Also I want to hit the park, get some basic slides down on boxes, mainly 50-50s, boardslides, nose slides, and nose and tail presses. I wanna get comfortable on jumps too, maybe some small spins.

I have big aspirations for this season, even more so considering I'm in AZ, haha.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

*NOT GET HURT*...Try to hit the park more,practice my carves,just play around and see what happen's.Have as much fun as I can.Oh yeah *NOT GET HURT*..


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm hoping to learn three more ways to cleanly kill a man with a snowboard.

*smoke bomb*


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

First full season back since knee surgery in August 07, so I can't get too crazy. This will actually be my first full season of riding all with brand new gear to boot.

- Switch as good as regular
- Ollies -> start working on this soon
- 1s and 3s (front side and backside)
- More stability off of jumps
- First backcountry runs care of East Coast Meet


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> I want to go to Greek, Gore and Bellayre.


Count me in. You should come out my way as well and visit Holiday Valley as well, I have heard good things about it.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

livelyjay said:


> Count me in. You should come out my way as well and visit Holiday Valley as well, I have heard good things about it.


Hey, count me in too guys. My home resort is Greek, but I'm up for visiting other places as well =]


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

alaric said:


> Hey, count me in too guys. My home resort is Greek, but I'm up for visiting other places as well =]


Gore, Bristol, and Holiday Valley are all highly rated. Bristol is less than 45 minutes from my house too. It's a shame they charge $620 for a season pass. We should get a thread going for some WNY/CNY meets and rotate the resorts: Bristol, Holiday Valley, Greek, Gore, Belleayre, etc.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

livelyjay said:


> Gore, Bristol, and Holiday Valley are all highly rated. Bristol is less than 45 minutes from my house too. It's a shame they charge $620 for a season pass. We should get a thread going for some WNY/CNY meets and rotate the resorts: Bristol, Holiday Valley, Greek, Gore, Belleayre, etc.


Oh totally, that's a great idea. It'd be a good time.

There are a few members around that are from the CNY/WNY area, so I'm sure we could have a few fun little meets.


----------



## Petey011 (Aug 21, 2008)

This winter I want to perfect my 5's and 7's so they look good. And get started on 9's. And work on all the variations of 5's and 7's there are (cab, etc)

I really want to try some inverted stuff (backflips etc)

As far as freeride goes I just want to get out there and try the most insane shit there is to find. That'd probably be my forte as far as snowboarding goes.

Oh, and I want to get a lot of days in this year. And not get injured again like last year.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Dude
WNY/CNY meets, I like it.
and frankly it sounds awesome.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

In all seriousness, my main goal for the year is to go up as much as I can, and have as much fun as possible.

Hopefully that'll mean a lot of riding with friends, but if it ends up being a lot of solo riding instead, so be it.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

my goals are simple. more days riding than last year. thats always my goal.

and more trips would be cool. only got to jay for the meet last year. i would like 2 trips out of the area this year.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

kylekilljoy said:


> Dude
> WNY/CNY meets, I like it.
> and frankly it sounds awesome.


I might be back in WNY this season so if its possible to meet up and crush the valley, holimont, and kissing bridge with some of you let me know. Will I look weird jibbing on a 163?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

I am in the area of HV, and kissing so if people are setting something up count me in.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I might be back in WNY this season so if its possible to meet up and crush the valley, holimont, and kissing bridge with some of you let me know. Will I look weird jibbing on a 163?


Haha, if you can jib on a 163 more power to ya. That'd be impossible for me, but I'm a small guy


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

30 days on a mountain this season

start tackling black diamonds, want to get comfortable getting air, maybe not pulling any tricks but be able to handle beginner park jumps.

Long term I want to pull a method air off a jump. Always loved the way that tricked looked when I was a punk kid on a skateboard. Hopefully I'll pull one off before I'm 30 :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Actual post time!
My goals for this winter
Put more focus on pakr
Land some 5's
start doing rails
and make a sick video with alaric.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Custom orthodics man, I unfortunately can't remember the guys name or the shop he works in but I think its around Govy camp. Hell if I was out there I'd just make you a pair.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

My wife just began snowboarding last year (after skiing for years), along with my oldest son. So as they have interest, I hope to get them on the mountain and developing their skills. 

For me, I just want to go fast, tear it up, and have a good time. I also want to make a real effort to try to break free and get more time on the moutain this year.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Yeah, I probably should quit being a tight ass and just spend the creds to get them. I am going to check out some 32`s that have that foan build up for narrow ankles. If that`s a no go, I think I am going to go for those. If you remember they place, let me know. I am going to check with Steve at Hillcrest; he may know.


How wide is your forefoot or is it narrow all the way through? For as much time as you spend in boots I wouldn't recommend 32's you'll destroy them. I'd check out Celsius instead.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

My goals since this is my first full season and my first season with my own board are: 

Get used to know my board
Get 180s down
Land atleast one 360
Get basic grabs down and make them steezy
learn basic grinds
Get betteer with carvign at higher speeds

Basicly I want to get mroe into park but still beable to carve up some pow or groomers when i want to.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Might want to call it jibbing instead of grinding there buddy. Also you don't carve pow.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Snow Ninja said:


> In all seriousness, my main goal for the year is to go up as much as I can, and have as much fun as possible.



+76

i want to try to go out at least once a week


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Switch. I must perfect switch.
Improve my butters
Consistently land 360s
Start trying 540s
Drop this one cliff at my local mountain.
Bigger variety of tricks on boxes
Improve my rail riding (boardslide flat rail, 50-50 round rail)
Go boarding as much as possible
Get a bunch of friends together for a massive trip
Save for a video camera
Make an amateur snowboarding video with some friends
Stuff myself full of poutine


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

ThinkFloyd said:


> , 50-50 round rail)



I know this may sounds weird, but I find boardsliding round rails a LOT easier than 50-50ing them. There's just more space to balance. Good luck!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

My goals for this winter are 
- Dont get hurt
- Ride more than last year
- Ride the Face @ Jay

Hopefully #3 doesnt cancel out #1 which would cancel #2


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

you're gonna try 360's in your FIRST full year?

g/l man.

This will be my 3rd season, and my 1st season didnt really start until mid-january, but anyway...

- pick up my 3rd board; Rome Agent or Slash
- practice my jibs, and boardslides (I'm scared to death of catching an edge while boardsliding)... 50/50's are no-problemo
- make 180's smoother and more consistent (got 'em last season)
- FINALLY learn to 360
- just getting used to hitting jumps faster and getting more air
- hopefully make it out west again, and get some more deep powder experience.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Also you don't carve pow.


eh? 


(10char)


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Well for this year id have to say

First off get girlfriend into snowboarding haha :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
clean up my 3's & 5's
land a 7
boardslide a kinked rail
gap to boardslide a flat down box
not get hurt
not get introuble for bad language:laugh:
get gf good at snowboarding
play king of the mountain 
try not to push over skiiers for fun
find a rollercoaster rail and ride it
ride pow 
Nuff said


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

kri$han said:


> you're gonna try 360's in your FIRST full year?


If you go out a lot your first year, take lessons right away, etc you could get to 3s by the end of the season.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

livelyjay said:


> If you go out a lot your first year, take lessons right away, etc you could get to 3s by the end of the season.


True. I worked on 360s for about half of my first full year. I landed finally landed my first on the last run of the season.


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

start doing bigger 180s
getting 360s down
boardslides and spins on boxes

WHOO!! dream big.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

joeydzzle said:


> start doing bigger 180s
> getting 360s down
> boardslides and spins on boxes
> 
> WHOO!! dream big.


I'd like to: 

get better at going heelside to toeside on steeps
get more confidence on the black diamond stuff
get good enough to attempt a double black
ride a hell of a lot of pow
go tree dodging
not ride groomers


Maybe figure out how to do some jumps and jibs, but honestly i'm too weenie about it. I feel for all you guys on the icy side who don't get epic pow dumps


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

-Bigger jumps
-Some boxes
-Have fun and meet people


----------



## lions81 (Nov 19, 2008)

For my first year of real snowboarding
1 Nail 180's consistently
2 Maybe land a 360
3 Land a 50 50 on a skinny rail
4 Land board slides consistently
5 Carve down black diamonds instead of just sliding down.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

- Get more comfortable in the air
- Switch


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

- Ollie correctly, been jumping for too long and need to break the habit.
- A clean 360
- Get up to the mountain as much as possible.

Easy nuff right?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Teach my wife and a couple of our friends to snowboard. Also, I want to hit double blacks. We didn't have those out where I used to live and I didn't get to board one when I went to Steven's Pass.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

get my girlfriend to stop being a wanker-two-planker and teach her to ride
go Heli-Boarding
Make it back out to Kicking Horse and go crazy on the double blacks

as for tricks, i don't really feel I need more progression in my spins, but I do want to make an effort to go bigger


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

- 360 off of something bigger than tiny kickers on the side of the hill
- improve my carving
- more intense mogul runs

EDIT: - and almost forgot! Manage to go to school and get up to the hill twice a week, not an easy feat for me .


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I feel like a total newb coming in here. My goal is to learn to ride switch so that I can start hitting jumps and rails.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

my goals are quite simple since im still a novice:
1. learn to connect my turns
2. become more proficient on my toe edge
3. learn to ride at the terrain park
4. get as much time on the mountain as possible


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

- Learn to hit jumps
- Learn to hit rails
- Get better on the rest of the mountain
- Get wayyyyy more than my $300 worth for my season pass


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

my goal is...... to learn how to snowboard


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

my goals are:
-learn how to break with toe edge without falling down :laugh:
-learn how to do an ollie
-connect turns better
-work more on reg and switch (I can do both about equally)
-try not to land on my head at the park 
-go on a diamond trail at some point (need to improve alot for that one)
-most important... have fun!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Second full season...

-land a 360 (came really close last season)
-switch in the trees
-get at least 20 days in (temporarily moving to Florida next year :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown
-go on a backcountry tour
-find someone to go riding with
-get my fiancee into snowboarding


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

My goals include:

Getting carving down. (im still new at snowboarding.. so yeah.) Ive been freebording and can carve on that so im hoping thatll be easy to pick up.
Boxes... Maybe rails. idk if my board can handle rails.
Some chill jumps and try to do an Indy or a Tail Grab. 
Go at least 3 times. (money man... it sucks man. i want some cash to ride everyday!)


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

my goal is 'simple':

emigrate to canada;
find a house near to a 'local hill';
ride every single weekend for the rest of the season;
still have two functioning knee caps at the end of it!

*fingers crossed for a late start to the season and a late finish too.....*


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

land my 3's cleaner frontside and that stupid backside
boardslide 
5-0
indy and mute ( +180 if i'm having a good day)

these are my objectives


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ride every other weekend..
Improve all around..
Make it out to Utah this year..


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Find Boots that don`t kill my feet.


Try Northwave Decades... I was pleasantly surprised.

My goals:

- Ride 50+ days, 20+ in the mountains.
- Land a 180, 360, switch 180, switch 360, get better at riding pipe.
- Do every double black at Sunshine with the exception of Silver City.
- Have more fun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

i dont really jump, but i wanna start jumping more, not icey park hits, all mountain, i avoid the park like the plague-, 
what i really wanna progress is my nollies, i love nollying into a steep section..


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

livelyjay said:


> First full season back since knee surgery in August 07, so I can't get too crazy. This will actually be my first full season of riding all with brand new gear to boot.
> 
> - Switch as good as regular
> - Ollies -> start working on this soon
> ...


Update on my goals:
- Switch as good as regular (getting better, but repaired leg is a lot weaker)
- Ollies -> start working on this soon (again, my repaired leg, which is my rear leg, is hampering this)
- 1s and 3s (got my first successful BS 1s yesterday)
- More stability off of jumps (done)
- First backcountry runs care of East Coast Meet (coming soon)


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Well I only went last season twice since I started VERY late, so basically this is my first "real" season. I told myself that by the end, I wanted to comfortably do any green and MAYBE venture into blues. 
Well, my goal is accomplished plus more.  I stayed at Jiminy Peak for a week because my girlfriends parents had a timeshare there and that week made my improvements sky rocket. I know the blues there probably aren't up to par with other places, like Okemo (which I ride) but it was def. a boost of self confidence to do them anyways.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Hit a street rail in the park
Get FS boardslides down + FS nose slides on flat boxes
Get my 360s down
work on clean, big 180s
ride switch better
butters


I guess I have high expectations as this is my first full season riding... I snowboarded the last two seasons but i only went up like twice each season so i guess that doesnt really count.

but i already have

Indys
Mute
Melons (sometimes)
50/50 180 off
BS boardslides rails/40 ft narrow box
FS 180s off kickers
BS 180s sometimes
BS noseslides sometimes


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

well all my plans are ruined this season, broken collarbone second day out


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

goals this year are to - 

- get out as many times as possible, hopefully 10-15, already got in 5.
- improve my carving technique at med and high speed. getting there thanks to all the tips here
- land bs 360's comfortably and confidently every time
- improve tree riding, hit 6-8 foot drops
- make friends with the locals! ... or become one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Get my taxes done on time. 

Oh, and rails and boxes.


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Smooth 1s and 3s
Frontboards
Switch Riding
Handplants


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I defenitly want to dial in my switch riding.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

zakk said:


> 30 days on a mountain this season
> 
> start tackling black diamonds, want to get comfortable getting air, maybe not pulling any tricks but be able to handle beginner park jumps.
> 
> Long term I want to pull a method air off a jump. Always loved the way that tricked looked when I was a punk kid on a skateboard. Hopefully I'll pull one off before I'm 30 :laugh:


Well, yesterday was a banner day for me. Nailed all my goals this season and still have easily a month left to get better!


30th day on the mountain this season, been riding every weekend since Thanksgiving  :thumbsup:

Groomed black diamonds and trees, no problem. 

I hit a spine yesterday at the park at Northstar and nailed a method :thumbsup: it was was 6 days past my 30th B-day so that kinda sucked, but oh well. Also got huge air and overshot a landing by about 10 feet. I'm still hurting today.

Not bad for a season.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

A bit late to post but I just joined here recently...

-100+ days on my board this season (currently at 70, and my resort is open until late may so that should be attainable)
-dial in BS 1's off everything, and style out my FS 1's with grabs more
- FS 360 off small park jumps
- BS 360 off small park jumps
- FS boardslide on boxes & perhaps mellow rails
- tweak out my method better
- perfect my switch riding, be able to ollie with more pop switch, and switch 1's in both directions off smaller features.
- drop bigger cliffs

As for general goals:
- Ride with as many cool people as possible to learn different things and have fun
- Hike lots in the slack/back-country and build some jumps to learn more on
- Improve my photography skills and find some more skilled riders willing to go out and get shots with me


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

front 3s. 
fs boards
backflips
better switch riding


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Finish runs without falling.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

heycalvind said:


> front 3s.
> fs boards
> backflips
> better switch riding



same
10char


----------



## svenreed (Mar 3, 2009)

this season was my first riding, been probably 20 or so times and love it.

now i want to learn haha:

-jumping much higher
-control in the air (i get sketched and fall off the center)
-basic grabs
-f/s and b/s boards
-dial in nose presses
-f/s and b/s spins out of 5050s
-ride faster
-hop higher
-have fun

im pissed the season is almost over.


----------

